# FSH of 72 :(



## vix1972

Just got results back from GP today and my FSH is 72. Considering i was pg a year ago (had to be terminated, chromosomal abnormalities) my doctor is now sending me off to a gynae consultant and she thinks i have a pituatry (spelling???) gland problem as she said there is no way at 39 my FSH can rise so steeply within a year. (this may explain the mmc in Jan 2011 at 12 weeks due to blighted ovum and the pg a year ago). Is there anything I can do to bring this down? Am not sure what this means exactly? Does it mean my ovaries send a message to my pit gland and the gland does not get it or could my ovaries not be sending a message at all? Is there any way of bringing down my FSH level? I am on 1000mg (600mcg aucubins) vitex daily which I have read can help but dont know whether to double my dose or at least increase it. Also heard that acupuncture can help and am threatening to go see my local TCM specialist on my lunch break monday. This sucks big time:growlmad:


----------



## Mbrink

Hi there!

I was recently told I had an FSH of 17.1 (I'm 25). I was trying to do some research on FSH and came across your post. I have been looking into a lot of things to help lower FSH, and have heard that CoQ10, wheatgrass powder/pills, and gluten free diets help. I've heard of a lot of success with wheatgrass powder, and ordered both powder and pills off of amazon.com. Apparently coq10 works in doses of 800 MG or more, and I've read lots of threads via google from women with sky high FSH's getting them down by these meds. 

My RE said that in terms of FSH, it means your body is producing high levels of FSH to try and stimulate your eggs because they either have low quality or you have a diminished ovarian reserve. I think that sometimes your hormones are just off though, because at a 17.1 they could see 26 follicles on my CD 15 ultrasound, so don't give up hope! I understand how devastating this, because we were told originally we only had a 1-3% conceiving naturally, with 60% with IVF-ICSI. We won't be able to move forward to IVF though until my FSH lowers, due to the fact they say your body won't respond to the meds if your FSH is high. 

I test in a week and a half again for FSH, so I'll be able to let you know if this worked.


----------



## Briss

vix, i responded on your other thread. high fsh does not mean you cant get pregnant naturally, it's just not ideal for IVF with ovarian stimulation as ovaries may not respond well. high fish also means you should not waste any more time and start ttc which you are doing anyway. I also have high fsh and consider doing natural cycle ivf i.e. without stimulation it showed better result for women like us. having said that 72 is a bit off and should be retested on cd3 for accuracy.

I have been trying to reduce my fsh with coq10, acupuncture and lots of small lifestyle changes e,g, juices, greens, yoga etc.

i also found "inconceivable" a great inspiration for high fsh ladies https://www.amazon.co.uk/Inconceiva...8201/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354490449&sr=8-1


----------



## Mbrink

Briss said:


> vix, i responded on your other thread. high fsh does not mean you cant get pregnant naturally, it's just not ideal for IVF with ovarian stimulation as ovaries may not respond well. high fish also means you should not waste any more time and start ttc which you are doing anyway. I also have high fsh and consider doing natural cycle ivf i.e. without stimulation it showed better result for women like us. having said that 72 is a bit off and should be retested on cd3 for accuracy.
> 
> I have been trying to reduce my fsh with coq10, acupuncture and lots of small lifestyle changes e,g, juices, greens, yoga etc.
> 
> i also found "inconceivable" a great inspiration for high fsh ladies https://www.amazon.co.uk/Inconceiva...8201/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354490449&sr=8-1

Hi there Briss! Have you noticed any decreases in your FSH since your changes?


----------



## Briss

Hi Mbrink, my high FSH was taken in July, we repeated it twice and both were rather high (12.9 and 14.3) then I started all these changes (inspired by Inconceivable) and repeated the test in October and it was down to 8. I was abroad at the time so the NHS would probably want to retest. I started acupuncture and herbs in November but I stopped coq10 and other vitamins and replaced them with Chinese herbs. I will be doing another FSH test in January when I start IVF, cos they usually do it and if FSH is high they will wait for another cycle when it is lower. But in any event I am really into natural cycle IVF where FSH does not matter that much cos ovaries are not being stimulated.


----------



## vix1972

Thanks guys,

My problem is that I am also having signs of menopause with no Af and night sweats. I cant test on CD3 as I have no idea where my cycle is! I am going to contact my surgery again this week to ask for another blood test to be done. I am already on 600mg coq10, 2000mg vitex (only since Saturday), 1500mg Royal Jelly tablets and today started on wheatgrass cocktail (which is nice) and spirulina (which is not so nice yuck). Also going for consultation for acupuncture on Friday. I am determined to get my body where it should be, I mean menopause at 39 when I was pg a year ago is way too quick common on hormones play fair!!!!


----------



## Mbrink

Briss said:


> Hi Mbrink, my high FSH was taken in July, we repeated it twice and both were rather high (12.9 and 14.3) then I started all these changes (inspired by Inconceivable) and repeated the test in October and it was down to 8. I was abroad at the time so the NHS would probably want to retest. I started acupuncture and herbs in November but I stopped coq10 and other vitamins and replaced them with Chinese herbs. I will be doing another FSH test in January when I start IVF, cos they usually do it and if FSH is high they will wait for another cycle when it is lower. But in any event I am really into natural cycle IVF where FSH does not matter that much cos ovaries are not being stimulated.

Thank you for replying! I would so thankful if my FSH was below a 15 this cycle. I test next week and feel so nervous about it, just hoping all of these changes I've made were enough to help lower it. I know I'll still have to test my IVF cycle, but my RE seemed pretty confident that as long as I can get my number down I'll be good to move forward. Its just interesting they could see 26 great follicles at my last appointment and I wonder if they think my issue is more of a pituary gland issue as opposed to DOR. In my opinion, it seems to be more of a hormonal imbalance. I've never been able to gain weight, with it flucuating between 105-110 pounds and I'm 5'6. This has been consistent since high school (which was a LONG time ago :wacko:). It looks like I'm ovulating and having many follicles, and everything is normal on my end except for FSH. Have any opinions?


----------



## vix1972

MBrink My GP is sure it is a pituitary gland problem with me too perhaps I should be "ignoring" this test result but still battling on to get my cycle going normally. the pituitary gland controls all the glands/endocrine system. If you have a thyroid gland problem that can affect weight so it might be a glandular problem. Fx'd we are both sorted out and PG sometime soon


----------



## nikkiesam

Sorry to hear what you've been dealing with. Just wanted to briefly share my story with you. In November 2011 I was told by my doctor that my FSH was 97 and that I would never be able to conceive as this could only mean one thing, that I was menopausal! I refused to believe this and instead did as much research as I possibly could. Which lead me to Radiant Wonder , although I was skeptical, I called for my free consultation with an herbalist and let her design a supplement program for me. She suggested I take Super Fertility 2, Stress Relief and Ultra Nourishing. Which I did, within 3 weeks the hot flashes I had been experiencing diminished, after 3 1/ months taking the herbs, I went in to get re-tested and was floored when the doctor told me. My levels had dropped to 49! I kept with the program and waited another 3 months, my test showed 24 FSH, I continued to do the energy exercises and changed my diet to include more greens and no cold drinks or alcohol. After 8 months of starting the program, my FSH had dropped to 12!!! Happy to tell you, I am 6 months pregnant...Don't worry, do your own research and good luck to you.


----------



## Briss

nikkiesam said:


> Sorry to hear what you've been dealing with. Just wanted to briefly share my story with you. In November 2011 I was told by my doctor that my FSH was 97 and that I would never be able to conceive as this could only mean one thing, that I was menopausal! I refused to believe this and instead did as much research as I possibly could. Which lead me to Radiant Wonder , although I was skeptical, I called for my free consultation with an herbalist and let her design a supplement program for me. She suggested I take Super Fertility 2, Stress Relief and Ultra Nourishing.

thank you very much for the information, it's very encouraging! I checked Radiant Wonder's product list and in particular ingredients that they use and some of them are actually in the herb mix that my chinese doc mixes up for me every week. I've been drinking these herbs for 9 weeks now twice a day so hoping it is lowering my FSH


----------



## Callay1971

Hi i am 41 and my amh is low and my fsh was high i have been taking coq10 and dhea for almost 3 months now and it has been lowered almost by half, it was 16 and 14 and 12 today it is 8.09 within the normal range i now swaer by these supplements and I will continue to take them, all my other blood work is perfect in feb i will retest my amh. i will try for a natural bfp first before anything else. so don't give up hope.


----------



## vix1972

Hi all,

Wow Nikki and congratulations!! I have now had 6 acupunture sessions and am on chinese herbs to drink too. They also gave me pills for a week and a bit to get things moving. I am looking at healthier eating and have wheatgrass cocktail each morning, milled flaxseed on cereal supplements galore and am looking at doing yoga (hear you can do fertility yoga so am trying to look for a class or DVD). Also even consdiering hypnosis CD to be rid of negative thoughts!!!! I did have another test done on 27 Dec and the result was 77.3. The last two acu sessions have left me with weird feelings. I felt semi comatose during the treatment but really positive, my abdomen (i am guessing reproductive organs) felt really heavy and 'tight' then relaxed and for two to three days after my body feels unusual (going to the loo a lot more :blush:) These are supposed to be signs that it is working so i am hoping that my body is finally healing, adjusting and correcting itself.

My new view is that I am not broken I am not infertile. My body just needs some adjustment. If your car needed different fuel or an oil change you would not dispose of it. I have the 'equipment' so i am just going to ensure it is 'fed' the right things.

Hopefully this will work!!!!!!


----------



## Livebythesea

When I first started going to a fertility doc he found my FSH was 20 and said I probably wouldn't respond well to being stimulated during IVF. I tried twice and did produce eggs of decent quality but they didn't take. I become pregnant on my own, currently 11 weeks, and I truly believe it was because I removed all stress from my life. I went to acupuncture, took herbs etc but I guess for me I took a break from work due to depression and was basically on self imposed bed rest....but I'm a stressful person! Anyway just wanted to share my story since it can feel very lonely.


----------



## KM22

Hi ladies, just wanted to join in, I've been told I have PCOS, as I have many small cysts on my ovaries, however my day2 bloods have come back all within the 'normal' range. Apart from my FSH which was 11.1 my LH was 12... I am only 29, i don't think that's good but haven't seen the FS yet. I was pregnant last year but unfortunately this ended in MMC at 10.5 weeks. It's so great to hear that FSH can be lowered and I'll certainly be looking into Coq10, thanks for the positive stories ladies! X


----------



## notrustyyet

vix1972 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> My problem is that I am also having signs of menopause with no Af and night sweats. I cant test on CD3 as I have no idea where my cycle is! I am going to contact my surgery again this week to ask for another blood test to be done. I am already on 600mg coq10, 2000mg vitex (only since Saturday), 1500mg Royal Jelly tablets and today started on wheatgrass cocktail (which is nice) and spirulina (which is not so nice yuck). Also going for consultation for acupuncture on Friday. I am determined to get my body where it should be, I mean menopause at 39 when I was pg a year ago is way too quick common on hormones play fair!!!!

I'd be careful with such a high dose of Vitex. In TCM it adds heat to the system and if you already have night sweats (I did too) and signs of low estrogen, Vitex can make that worse. To not affect my endometrial lining (which starts regenerating w/in 2 days of when you start bleeding) I changed to taking the Vitex from CD 5 onward, and only the 225 mg that is in the Oona PMS tabs. (It also has 40 mg Black cohosh.)


----------



## notrustyyet

Hey Callay1971, don't forget to post your new bloodwork results in Feb. when you get them!


----------



## Blythe

notrustyyet said:


> vix1972 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> My problem is that I am also having signs of menopause with no Af and night sweats. I cant test on CD3 as I have no idea where my cycle is! I am going to contact my surgery again this week to ask for another blood test to be done. I am already on 600mg coq10, 2000mg vitex (only since Saturday), 1500mg Royal Jelly tablets and today started on wheatgrass cocktail (which is nice) and spirulina (which is not so nice yuck). Also going for consultation for acupuncture on Friday. I am determined to get my body where it should be, I mean menopause at 39 when I was pg a year ago is way too quick common on hormones play fair!!!!
> 
> I'd be careful with such a high dose of Vitex. In TCM it adds heat to the system and if you already have night sweats (I did too) and signs of low estrogen, Vitex can make that worse. To not affect my endometrial lining (which starts regenerating w/in 2 days of when you start bleeding) I changed to taking the Vitex from CD 5 onward, and only the 225 mg that is in the Oona PMS tabs. (It also has 40 mg Black cohosh.)Click to expand...

Have to agree with notrusty....vitex is a strong herb used in many Chinese herbal prescriptions. i used vitex before starting my latest acu/herbs regime and it messed my cycle up. I did not like it at all!


----------



## vix1972

Wow thanks all you guys for replying!! Good advice and good to know it is not the end of the road and that I am not the only one! My hot flushes are down to 3 or 4 day and I have had none today. I can finally sleep at night as night sweats are disappearing, i am producing my own cm and my libido has come back. These are all good signs that things are working. Not sure whether to halve the vitex I am taking each day? I stopped taking it for a week arounds Xmas and then had another blood test done and it showed a higher FSH of 77.3!!! Not sure quite what to do!


----------



## notrustyyet

No way would I take 2,000 mg Vitex, maybe 200-400 at most. Did you get headaches from that much?


----------



## vix1972

I was fine on 200mg (it claims to be 600 aucibins whatever that means!) I have cut back 1000mg with no side effects. Have now not had a hot flush for a week but have had very mild nights sweats on two nights. Also natural cm levels are returning and I am a bit more likely to cry at the moment for no reason at all! 

I am two months into acupuncture have had two sessions of reflexology taking supplements (but am slowly eliminating some from the amount I take) and drinking chinese herbs 5 times a week. Its difficult to get it right i think as everyone's body is different and can respond in different ways. I feel like I am stumbling around at this fertility business and may if I am lucky discover what works for me!


----------



## Briss

I thought I'd share this interesting article on high FSH and TCM - https://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/images/photos/high fsh.pdf


when our FS sees high FSH they just assume we are too old. but apparently there can be other reasons for high FSH not age related. the articles explains that although acu/herbs cannot turn back &#8216;fertility clocks&#8217;, it can help lower FSH in cases where it's elevated not because of age but because of some pathology. it's quite promising that "With an accurate diagnosis and the appropriate treatment, a reduction in FSH levels should be seen within three menstrual cycles". Unfortunately even if FSH is lowered it's still not a guarantee of improved egg quality


----------



## vix1972

Briss said:


> I thought I'd share this interesting article on high FSH and TCM - https://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/images/photos/high fsh.pdf
> 
> 
> when our FS sees high FSH they just assume we are too old. but apparently there can be other reasons for high FSH not age related. the articles explains that although acu/herbs cannot turn back fertility clocks, it can help lower FSH in cases where it's elevated not because of age but because of some pathology. it's quite promising that "With an accurate diagnosis and the appropriate treatment, a reduction in FSH levels should be seen within three menstrual cycles". Unfortunately even if FSH is lowered it's still not a guarantee of improved egg quality

I am kind of proof of that. My AF came back after two and a half months Acu and herbs. My GP wrote me off as postmenopausal and told me my levels would only vary between 72 and 77. As you need to have a level under 40 to have an AF (I have now had three) I have disproved that. For egg quality i am taking coq10 as the Acu and herbs is purely to get my hormone levels to the point where i could conceive. I also agree that if a woman in her late fifties attempted this after menopause it would not be likely to work as she would have naturally gone through menopause as part of the ageing process. Good article Briss!


----------

